# Now Playing List



## SOMD (Nov 21, 2006)

Would like to see option to delete multiple shows, not just one at a time.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

As in 'Delete Folder' maybe?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It does that now, kind of. If you have a bunch of them in a row, you can continuously keep pressing clear, it well X each one and when you wait or scroll over programs you wish to keeep, it will dum the Xed ones to the recycle folder.


----------

